

Google Patents Prior Art Finder - jervisfm
http://www.google.com/patents/related

======
georgemcbay
Based on the wording of the title ("Google Patents Prior Art Finder" at the
time of this comment) I thought this would be a link to information on how
Google had patented a prior art finder service, which would be... pretty
funny.

